# Suse & Mysql kleine Hilfe



## sterndi (6. April 2004)

Hi Leute ich bin absoluter NEWBIE unter Linux 
und hab nur ein Problem *G*.

Und zwar ich hab den User Root ein passwort erteilt das die MYSQL Datenbank nicht von einen Jeden genutzt werden kann 

So jetzt das Problem Mysql Startet nicht mehr nur beim 2ten mal wen ich rcmysql start eingebe.

Ich bitte um hilfe.

Danke in vorraus.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. April 2004)

Welche Fehlermeldung(en) wird (werden) ausgegeben?


----------



## sterndi (6. April 2004)

*Hmm*

Dumme Frage 
wie kann ich in das error log hineinsehen sorry ich befinde mich heute das 1 oder 2te mal auf der oberfläche.

Thx in vorraus.


----------



## Christian Fein (6. April 2004)

Wo steht der Server?


----------



## sterndi (7. April 2004)

*daheim*

Der Server steht bei mir daheim wieso


----------



## Christian Fein (7. April 2004)

*Re: daheim*



> _Original geschrieben von sterndi _
> *Der Server steht bei mir daheim wieso  *



glück gehabt 

Das Logfile wird unter /etc/my.cn beim punkt error-log angegeben.
Da steht das File das du dir anschauen solltest.


----------



## sterndi (7. April 2004)

*Danke*

Hallo Hallo Leute !

Ich bedanke mich für eure freundliche Hilfe ich habe den fehler gefunden 

ich habe vergessen in der vi.cnf das pw vom user einzutragen.

Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe 

Mfg Sterndi


----------

